# Takefusa Kubo,la speranza nipponica



## Andris (17 Giugno 2019)

Takefusa Kubo ha il profilo del predestinato.
A Barcelona avevano capito tutto già quando era un bambino di dieci anni portandolo da loro,proprio come Messi a cui tra l'altro somiglia sia come altezza sia come gioco.
Poi la sentenza che ha bloccato il mercato per due sessioni e varie problematiche hanno costretto al ritorno in patria dove ha fatto tutto il percorso dalle giovanili alla prima squadra ed ora a giugno ha conquistato anche la nazionale maggiore.
E' stato convocato anche in questa coppa america come preparazione per l'olimpiadi di Tokyo 2020,forse il vero palcoscenico dove tutti finalmente lo conosceranno.

Due settimane fa è diventato maggiorenne e subito il Real Madrid ha concluso l'affare prendendoselo ad appena due milioni di euro dal Tokyo fc con uno stipendio di un milione per sei anni.
Si dice che sia dovuto anche al cambio di agente,quello precedente era più legato al club catalano.
Per ora andrà nella squadra b madrilena,ma sono certo che impiegherà poco ad essere convocato in quella maggiore e valutato da Zidane.

Deve comunque migliorare moltissimo soprattutto in fase realizzativa,altrimenti il paragone con Messi rimarrebbe fuorviante perchè l'argentino è sempre stato una macchina da goal mentre il giapponese fallisce reti in modo clamoroso.
Chiaramente bisogna andarci piano con certi paragoni,per esempio ricordo ancora di Bojan Krkic giusto per citarne uno ed abbiamo visto che fine abbia fatto la sua carriera ormai elemosinando contratti a squadrette ed il tentativo estremo di farsi convocare dalla serbia pur di giocare in nazionale poi fallito per le regole fifa.
Detto questo,per il Giappone è un eccellente prospetto su cui hanno grandi aspettative.


----------



## Andris (17 Giugno 2019)




----------



## Andris (17 Giugno 2019)

queste sono le scommesse interessanti,se solo avessimo degli scout buoni.
ovviamente la lega giapponese è scarsissima mediamente,tuttavia si notano subito il tocco di palla e la visione di gioco non comuni alla sua età oltre ad una grande velocità.
due milioni di cartellino e uno di stipendio non sono niente,accessibili a tutti.
e di tempo per fare l'affare ce ne è stato tanto prima che fosse maggiorenne per ufficializzare.


----------



## Pit96 (17 Giugno 2019)

Potrebbe diventare fortissimo come risultate un mediocre. Ma è un acquisto intelligente, 2 milioni non sono nulla per un ragazzo che sembra avere un bel talento


----------

